# Hootbob Hits 3000



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Even if it did take 4 Happy Birthdays this morning....
































Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats Don, now go resume your former life









Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Way to go, Don!*























3,000 posts! You are truely 'Da Man!

Keep 'em coming big guy! I have enjoyed every one of them (It's the other 2,999 that I question







).










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats to you Hootbob
















3000 and still going. You even make the Everready Bunny tired... Keep up the good work.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Congrats Don, now go resume your former life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this was his life!!

Way to go Don









John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the milestone. I hope we are both still here when you hit 30,000 posts.

Thanks for all the help you have given myself and others, it is members like you that make this site as great as it is..

(I think that is what you asked me to post when we were talking in the chat room last nite!!!)
















Keep up the good work!!!

Gary


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Outstanding !!!!!! You have really step it up over the last several months. I think that is because you are dry
















I really enjoy your input, comments and humor.









I cannot wait meeting you and your family in person again.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the comments
Mike, you mean there is life beyond Outbackers.com








And Gary you are just too Funny















Thor, see what no camping will do to you








Thanks again to my Outback Family
















Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Don,

You're a HOOT(BOB)!!

Congrats on your 3,000th. And I wish you many more!

Keep up the good work.

Mark


----------



## MrsHootbob (Feb 19, 2006)

Congrats Dear for hitting 3000 posts.
Now is there a chance I could possibly use the computer sometime????PLEASE....









ENJOY
Peg 
action


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Way to go Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Whoa! 3000!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Rock on Brother Don!!!!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Don,

I have just one thing to say - MY BRITHDAY IS APRIL 13TH. DON'T FORGET ME!

Congrats. That's quite a milestone.

Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

MrsHootbob said:


> Congrats Dear for hitting 3000 posts.
> Now is there a chance I could possibly use the computer sometime????PLEASE....
> 
> 
> ...
























That's pretty good Mrs. HB.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Wowie, Zowie! You da man!







P.S. Son Bill (Grunt0311) is visiting and showed me where that banana guy was and banana guy had company. Look out boys, I found the missing emoticons!














Always wanted to use this happy birthday one, hope you don't mind, Bob, but this emoticon business is a HOOT!










































Man, that was some fun!







action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Don,
> 
> I have just one thing to say - MY BRITHDAY IS APRIL 13TH. DON'T FORGET ME!
> 
> ...


No Problem Moosegut that is the day after DW's birthday
Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Don,
> 
> I have just one thing to say - MY BRITHDAY IS APRIL 13TH.DON'T FORGET ME!
> 
> Congrats.Â That's quite a milestone.Â


HMMMMMMM, My Birthday is on April 4th.... 33 days from now....... IF you post your "normal" 30 posts per day....................WOW! ........ Can you do it! ........ Yes you can!

"Happy Birthday Happycamper" could be your 4000th post!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

MrsHootbob said:


> Congrats Dear for hitting 3000 posts.
> Now is there a chance I could possibly use the computer sometime????PLEASE....
> 
> 
> ...


Now, THAT'S funny!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

three thousand posts....man, that's a lot of camping talk!

Keep them coming!!!!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That is a lot of HOOTING!


----------

